# windows xp and windows vista softwares request, sorry if i post in the wrong place



## brian.cieslar (Sep 6, 2008)

i was wondering if there is any software i can go from my pc from windows xp to windows vista, is there any software where u can switch windows, like for example on windows xp and vista u can switch user accounts, but i wanna switch windows, if u know what i mean


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Virtual PC.


----------



## pvc_ (Feb 18, 2008)

you can also install multiple operating systems, but you'll have to restart your pc every time you want to switch.


----------



## brian.cieslar (Sep 6, 2008)

yeh i know u have 2 restart ur pc, but my bro has a monitor and he has 2 pcs plugged in, 1 new computer windows vista home premium and 1 old pc with windows xp home edition, and he uses only 1 new lg monitor to switch windows, so i was wondering any software so i can swith windows without restarting my pc


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

I used a device that did just this.. I used it to switch between 5 pc's using one monitor.

Ugh. Cant remember what its called though  Ill see if I can find what I am looking for online for you...


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

mt2002 said:


> I used a device that did just this.. I used it to switch between 5 pc's using one monitor.
> 
> Ugh. Cant remember what its called though  Ill see if I can find what I am looking for online for you...


It's called a KVM switch. (Keyborad, Video, Mouse).

I use VNC to have a window open to other PCs over the LAN. Are we switching OS or computers? If OS, this link presents an interesting guide.


----------



## brian.cieslar (Sep 6, 2008)

whats os?


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

brian.cieslar said:


> whats os?


OS = Operating System. i.e., Windows, Linux, Mac, etc...

thingamajig: That sounds like what I was looking for. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

brian.cieslar said:


> whats os?


Operating system (XP Home, Vista Home Premium ,etc). Are there two computers, do you want to dual boot on one computer, or do you want to use virtualization to run an OS inside another OS? I'm trying to clarify your original question.


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

mt2002 said:


> OS = Operating System. i.e., Windows, Linux, Mac, etc...
> 
> thingamajig: That sounds like what I was looking for. Thanks for letting me know!


So many toys and so little time


----------



## brian.cieslar (Sep 6, 2008)

virtualization? no i don't want to run an os inside another os, i just got one old crappy acer pc hopefully i get an new laptop soon, with windows vista home premium or business or ultimate sp1 32bit


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

I would go with getting a KVM switch then.


----------



## brian.cieslar (Sep 6, 2008)

k then, btw how do i do the dual boot, without losing my stuff i already got on my hdd, i don't have that much stuff, just my mums emails and new favorites, my stuff all on the external hdd, anyways i wanna put windows vista on d: drive, c: drive is my windows xp media center edition sp3, once i did vista on d: drive with no dual boot, and it overighted my windows xp lol


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

Usually you would just create a new partition on your hdd (You might need to resize your primary partition to create space for your second partition first though) and install the OS on the new partition.

I heard of problems with Vista and partitioning though and cannot assist you with the possible potential for problems as I have never used Vista. When I get home later today and can post a link that may describe what to do if you like.


----------



## brian.cieslar (Sep 6, 2008)

yes pls i like the link


----------



## brian.cieslar (Sep 6, 2008)

i found how to do this, with screenshot pics http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6157570.html, i know how to do it already, just didnt work 4 me properly thats all, i try again later


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

This might help


----------



## brian.cieslar (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks, anyways i don't understand that site u gave me, i ready found that one on google, i rather the one i said above http://articles.techrepublic.com.com...1-6157570.html, easier 4 me


----------

